# Graduate school admission and IBS = leg up?



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I know this sounds horrible...But IBS has destroyed my GPA. By the time I graduate I'll have a 2.5 or 2.67 (C/C+/B-).I would really like to go to grad school... but I keep getting told that my chances are slim to none...Any advice?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A couple of things.1) Take a few courses as a non-degree student, especially if you can get into graduate level courses in your field; however, you really need get really superior grades in these classes. That and really doing well on the GRE's may help demonstrate the grades you have now were not an indication of your true ability. If you can do some on-line courses where you get more flexability that may help you get the good grades to show you are actually capable of doing academic work. I'd talk to graduate schools you are interested in to see what kinds of courses and what kinds of grades could make a difference for you as an applicant.2) Depending on what kind of degree you want get a job that will directly demonstrate you have mad skills for doing the research part if not the course work. Even better if you can do it with a professor you might want to do your graduate work with or doing something that will lead to publications in the academic journals in your field. If they see what you can do and they want you as their student a professor may fight for you when otherwise you wouldn't have a chance.3) Look at smaller schools, second/third tier schools rather than big name top tier schools. If you do really well you may be able to transfer to a better school like if you go for a Ph.D after a Masters. It isn't as easy to transfer mid-degree but people do that, too. Even if you can't move up once you proved yourself you will still be getting the degree you want. Good luck!K.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Kathleen M.:A couple of things.1) Take a few courses as a non-degree student, especially if you can get into graduate level courses in your field; however, you really need get really superior grades in these classes. That and really doing well on the GRE's may help demonstrate the grades you have now were not an indication of your true ability. If you can do some on-line courses where you get more flexability that may help you get the good grades to show you are actually capable of doing academic work. I'd talk to graduate schools you are interested in to see what kinds of courses and what kinds of grades could make a difference for you as an applicant.2) Depending on what kind of degree you want get a job that will directly demonstrate you have mad skills for doing the research part if not the course work. Even better if you can do it with a professor you might want to do your graduate work with or doing something that will lead to publications in the academic journals in your field. If they see what you can do and they want you as their student a professor may fight for you when otherwise you wouldn't have a chance.


Right now I work for a Center for Cell and Virus Theory at a very reputable Big-10 school. I do excellent work here writing code that's responsible for helping people find new drugs for cancer, anthrax, trypanasoma... I don't really know how it works, I just write the code. I was hoping to get into a medical school, but I think that dream is shot. The best doctor I ever had for Asthma/Allergies had it himself and treated it very aggressively. Since I've gotten IBS, I really want to do research for it (and use my good computer skills to assist if need be) or become a doctor. I've been told to let go of this dream. My grades since I've been readmitted have been B+(3.0), B+(3.0), B+(3.0), A(3.0), A(3.0), A-(3.0)... I'm doing well since being readmitted, getting good meds, and figuring out what I can and can't do. I can get good grades, I just had a bunch of D's and F's that couldn't be medically-repaired (W) from 2-3 years ago. (they only repaired a year's worth of classes on my transcripts). If they would remove a few D's and F's ... I would have a 3.7 or something right now. hehe.


> quote:3) Look at smaller schools, second/third tier schools rather than big name top tier schools. If you do really well you may be able to transfer to a better school like if you go for a Ph.D after a Masters. It isn't as easy to transfer mid-degree but people do that, too. Even if you can't move up once you proved yourself you will still be getting the degree you want. Good luck!K.


I should have been more specific. My goal is most likely med school. I have superb math abilities and do very well on tests, so I should do well on the GREs. I'm a little nervous about the MCATs but I will try to take them anyway.Doesn't the medical field need non-vanilla pre med people? How many people apply to med school with a degree in scientific computing?I can get a few letters of recommendation from distinguished professors.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Medical schools do look at people who are from assorted backgrounds as long as you can do well enough on the MCATS and various other admission stuff.One thing is that if your grades are good now, and you can in a cover letter or other way explain the bad grades with the illness you may be able to get them overlooked. However, again ,having someone that wants you in the school on your side personally will help with that.A year of graduate school at a master's level can help in getting into medical school. I know of people who didn't do well enough as an undergrad who did some graduate school courses (which could be done non-degree at some places which may be easier admitting standards--you are doing it as continuing education rather than getting a degree.) that helped when they finally got in. You get A's in some master-level biology or medically related type courses and that will help a lot. As will picking the right medical school. You might not get into Harvard, but you might get into a second to third tier school. For those schools you aren't competing with the best of the best.I think the good grades recently do help. It shows you got your act together and did better. When the grades get worse every year you go along that is a very bad sign.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PS. Calling or emailing the people in the admissions office where you want to go can sometimes be helpful. They will know what things are allowed to slide under what situations or how you need to present things to get in anyway.It is going to be more of an uphill battle than if you had really good grades all along. Any chance of retaking the courses with the bad grades to get a good replacement grade even if it won't help the GPA that much?K.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll be in a similar situation to you in a little over a year.I'll be applying to grad schools; although my IBS hasn't affected my grades, it has affected how long it's taken me to finish my Bachelors. My worry is that I won't be able to actually "go" to grad school classes, as they tend to be longer sessions (1 hour and 45 minutes +, and some as long as 3 hours). We exchanged posts awhile ago, but I thought I'd remind you that I'm a fellow Hoosier, so I'd like to know what happens in your grad school search. Are you trying to get into a state school like IU, or possibly another OOS school?We'll obviously be trying to get into different programs, as I'll want to get a MAcc, but we both are struggling with the wrath of IBS.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, it wasn't directly related to IBS all of the time (that my grades plumetted). Up until I got sick, I never had a single mental problem. Then I got sick, then I developed deep deep depression and anxiety problems (OMG! Will I #### my pants in class? Or puke?) And then I just became a mess.Thanks, Kathleen M.Does it have to be Master's work in Biology? Could I do something else and still get into med school with good grades? Like Sociology/Psychology?Kathleen M, unfortunately I can't retake the courses and nix the grades because I'm 90% done with my degrees. You can only do that before you're 50% done (here at least).Silent Sufferer Suffering - Yeah, it'll take me 7 years from the time I started (6 being in school with one year off) to graduate with a double major in Computer Science and Sociology.I can sit through classes, usually, with one bathroom break per class. SSS, try not to worry about it. I know it sounds easier said than done, but everyone poops (some just more than others). Statistically speaking, 1 in 5 in your classes could have IBS... so take a look around, you're not alone.SSS, due to legality concerns for a medication I like to use and due to the fact that the cold really sets me off, I'll be moving to California and seeking employment in the scientific computing field for a year or so (I would really like to pay off my 30k in student loans first, or pay it down). I also have about 2k in credit debt (from buying medicines like Prozac, Nexium, ...). So to make a long story short, I would like to apply to grad schools in southern California. UCLA, USC, UCSD, Pepperdine... Not sure if I stand any kind of a shot though...MAcc?Also, I'm not one of those people that will leave school and never go back. That year of school I was out damn near killed me. I got even more depressed (because I wasn't allowed to register) and felt stupid without school.


----------

